# For Maple Syrup Only Jar



## riverdiver (Feb 22, 2010)

This was recovered last year from a river bottom and is in great shape.
 front side says for "maple syrup only"
 back side says "packaged by the maple syrup co-op Essex Junction, VT"


----------

